# Installing Drivers on Toshiba Satellite l510-P401



## chloecheng (Aug 19, 2009)

Please Help! I just installed windows vista x64 on a free dos toshiba laptop. But some of the drivers are missing. i downloaded most of them off the toshiba website but i cant seem to install them.

Also, there are a few problems with the computer

1) wireless is very unstable. 
When i p[lug the ethernet cable in, the connection never drops. However, once the ethernet cable is unplugged and i use the wireless to surf the net, the connection drops fairly regularly..i dont know if this is due to a problem from the driver or because its because of vista?

2) i cant seem to install the drivers for video controller, the display driver and also for one 'unknown device' ( which i suspect might be the chipset but i;ve already installed it)
the display driver labelled in device manager is standard vga display, so i downloaded the display driver from the toshiba website. It extracts and a notification pops up asking me whether i want to continue the installation. i click yes, but nothing happens afterwards.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi please try reinstalling the chipset also check in device manager for error tags ie yellow ! or red Xs, you could try using update driver option in device manager and when prompted choose the second option and point windows to the driver you have downloaded


----------



## chloecheng (Aug 19, 2009)

I've tried reinstalling, but intel display driver gives me a prompt saying whether i want to continue the installation and after i press yes, it just disappears and nothing happens.


----------

